# Microsorum Linguiforme - Need Help! and other plant questions



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all,
I have a Microsorum Linguiforme Cutting (nice decent size about 8" with 6 leaves) that seemed to be doing okay until recently. I was told this was an easy to grow terrarium plant, so i'm a bit concerned that I haven't noticed any new growth in 3 and a half weeks and it is turning brown. It is currently sitting in a 20 gallon vertical underneath a 4x t5 fixture.

The base of the tank is a triple layer of ecoweb, covered in a screen, lightly sprinkled with ABG mix and covered in clay chunks (using pumilo's recipie). clay was sprayed with innoculant and aged for 3 weeks, seeded with microfauna and covered with oak leaves. The tank is hooked up to a mistking system that mists 3x a day... twice for 1 minute and once in between for 30 seconds. Air is pumped in from an outside air pump twice a day for 2 hour intervals each time.

I am wondering if the current parameters I have my system set up under is correct, because my bromeliads, philodendron "wend imbe", HC baby tears and ficus "panama" plants are all growing just fine, but my begonia bipinnatifida (which started off growing new leaves and looking strong) has begun to collapse and melt, the same is occurring with my micro sinnigia rio das piedras. (started off growing fine, even shooting buds for flowers then began to melt right before flowers would bloom).

Am i misting too often? too little? does air circulation need to be more constant? (I set the air pump at 2 hour intervals, because when i had it on 24 hours it seemed to dry out the plants)

please advise! Any care info for Microsorum Linguiforme, Begonia Bipinnatifida or Micro Sinnigia rio das piedras would be greatly appreciated. Im a little sad that plants I was told were easy for the terrarium are proving challenging for me!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

It sounds like it might be too wet, esp. for the begonia. Pictures would help though, because things can turn brown for a variety of reasons, esp. when trying to establish them.


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

this is my first time posting images, so bear with me if i get it wrong.

Here is the Microsorum Linguiforme. It is mounted to a piece of ecoweb with some long fiber spaghnum and string. You can see the browning, which is slowly getting worse. I would really like to save this plant, any suggestions?











here are the other plants after about a week from when they first arrived. the Begonia Bipinnatifida had arrived slightly wilted and damaged but was exhibiting rapid new growth.










and after i planted it, here it is now :/










I knew it would be too wet because of where the drain line is, but my question is. Is this plant salvageable? I've tried taking cuttings and laying it on top of the clay, and pulled the rootball of the main plant up away from the waterline (i buried it too deep the first time)

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

